# Survey for Emergency supplies



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

I was just curious, if given a survey, what do you think would be your two most important "never leave for a trip" emergency equipment items? (medical or gear)
Tonia


----------



## imported_ashley (Jun 9, 2011)

A personal locator beacon (a Spot tracker) and a handgun


----------



## SMaxwell (May 20, 2012)

Leatherman tool & GPS / Cell Phone (those can count as one right?)


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Is this a trick question? Smokes and beer of course


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I always have an electrician's pocket knife (even when just going in the back yard in my jammies), so it's more a part of my body than emergency gear. It has two blades: one regular and one with a screwdriver tip useful for untying nasty knots. The second blade locks. 

But if I intentionally take something else along this is my order of importance:

1. Water - you can die within hours in the desert sun. 
2. Cigarette lighter 
3. Beef jerkey and hard candy

4. Flashlight
5. Emergency blanket


The "classic" ten essentials (and why I ignore some) are :
Map 
Compass
Sunglasses and sunscreen - If you are dressed to get burned, you're not dressed to hike.
Extra clothing - If you wear layered clothing, extra is only needed if you get wet. 
First-aid supplies - kits only have stuff for injuries that don't need treatment right away. A piece of a t-shirt makes bandages for bleeding. Anything else and you'll be improvising splints or something anyway.
Firestarter - cigarette lighter. More reliable than matches.
Matches - got cigarette lighter
Flashlightt
Knife 
Extra food


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

My copy of "The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy" and a bath towel.


----------



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

We are heading out on an overnight (4 nights) trip next week and after last summer and packing several times, I often think about what is a necessity for the goats. I have a lot of backpacking experience and am good with the 'human side' but the 'emergency side' with an animal is still new. Last year it seems we had everything possible happen on the trail (encounters with numerous horse strings, motorcycles, barking dogs, etc...) but we had no major mishaps with the goats in terms of medical problems. 

I wonder from those with experience packing with goats, have you been on the trail and had "..." happen to your goat and be thinking, "Oh, I'm so glad we have ______" OR "Ah, man, I really wish we would have brought _____".

Tonia


----------



## Curtis.King (May 20, 2012)

Tonia
This is an excellent topic that I think deserves a huge response from our experienced Goat Packing people. I really like the response from Ashley about the Locater device and carrying a handgun. If traveling with three or more humans I think you could get away from not having the locating device however always leave a trip plan in your vehicle and let someone else at home know what your plan is and when you will be back into cell phone range. A party that is 24 hours overdue is in trouble. 

I would like to hear from Idaho Nancy and Charlie Jennings from Utah on this topic. Nancy has a very organized list of Goat first aid items that she carries while packing and Hunting and is extremely organized due to her personality and profession.

Charlie and Rex are Goat Packing legends and have years of experience and thousands of Goat packing miles under their belts. Also Carolyn Eddy has an excellent book on Practical Goat Packing with over twenty years of experience.

I would Like to see someone step up and put on an Equipment Seminar / Lecture at the NAPgA Rendy on just this topic. We have some very knowledgeable people that would be excellent at this. Some folks would pay good money to take a class like this from an expert. I think that two Items to never leave home without, would turn into twenty five real fast. Boy Scout Motto " Be Prepared". For extended widerness fishing and hunting trips to 50 mile week long Goat Packing treks even an experienced Packer could pick up some new tips and things to add to the list. Like you Tonia I'm hungry for the knowledge and my cup is far from being full.

Curtis King- Burbank WA.


----------



## Bwana Ken (May 9, 2011)

Since the question was on "Emergency/Medical" I think I'll have to say that I never leave home without my SPOT locator and a fire starting device (usually at least two different types).

I hunt/hike a lot on my own so can't always count on having someone around to help me if I get lost or hurt, hence the SPOT locator to call for help. Likewise, I don't want to die of hypothermia while waiting for help to arrive, so fire starting is next on the list.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Some one else mentioned on another post that many of the emergency supplies needed cross over to humans and dogs. Alice Beberness and Carolyn Eddy wrote the 2 books that guided me Practical Goat Packing and Field First Aid for Goats (with a packable addition). Also Donna and Steve Semansco put together a 4-H note book that gave me my start. Read the information these experts have to offer. They all have sections for "contents of your fist aid kit". In reading things that can go wrong with goats on the trail and how to fix them you will know what you need to have and what to do. The value of this education could me a lot to your goats. It is not hard reading, the books are affordable and summarize various situation very throughly. I am no expert thank goodness I have had few occasions to put to use my emergency kit. I love my goats and do not want to ever be standing there wishing I was better prepared.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Fortunately we have never had a serious injury in the trail. Probably the biggest issue I hear about is plant poisoning so I think treatment options are a definite must have on trips. I also carry pepper spray and a pistol. Plastic garbage bags to line panniers and store gear in when raining and a good rain suit or poncho for each person is essential as well. Mountainous weather can change drastically in only a few hours and being cold and wet can ruin the entire trip. It all boils down to personal choice really. Some folks like cold beverages and pack a small cooler with canned food and the trimmings for meals. While others would rather go light with freeze dried food and filtered water on the way. Personally I would rather add another goat to the string and be comfortable with nice food, tent and sleeping mattress then to skimp on the goats and suffer lumpy nights and nasty food.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I like your way of thinking Rex. You're going out to have fun... so have it! Take what will make it fun


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

Nothing like a good steak and a 6 pack while on the trail.


----------



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

I started this post when I saw a 'thing' in the Cabela's magazine about a 'staple' type gun that would basically staple up any flesh wound while out in the woods and keep you from bleeding to death until you got treatment. It made me start thinking, what are some of those 'wish I would have had emergency supplies'.

I had someone comment to me (a close family member too), "My family can carry their own supplies, we don't need goats." I agree, but I like the idea of being comfortable. The last time we went we took an extra small 2 person tent just to put the gear in - it was sure easier keeping all the gear dry when it started rainning. 

I also asked my parents how they backpacked with my sister and I when we were little. We were backpacking when I was 5 or 6 and I didn't carry much more than the reese's peanut butter cups and my blankie and some water. My mom's reply was that my dad carried a monster heavy pack.

So, I have 2 little kids - age 5 and 9 and I want to backpack but don't want my husband and I to be dying when we reach our destination because our packs are 70 pounds. So, we use goats and how could you just not love goats! 

I just know I'm pretty prepared for my human kids and want to be for the goats too. I think a lot of that will come with experience too.

I loved all the posts, thank you!
Tonia


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

rtdoyer said:


> I started this post when I saw a 'thing' in the Cabela's magazine about a 'staple' type gun that would basically staple up any flesh wound while out in the woods and keep you from bleeding to death until you got treatment.


Forget the staple gun. Super glue was invented to close up battle wounds until arrival at the hospital.


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Rex said:


> Personally I would rather add another goat to the string and be comfortable with nice food, tent and sleeping mattress then to skimp on the goats and suffer lumpy nights and nasty food.


For me this is one of the reasons to have goats on backpacking outings...that and to allow me to do it as I get older.


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

I liked his thread and would love to see it expanded so thought I would bring it to the top in the new forum.


----------

